# Need Hair product recommendations-



## M (Jan 28, 2007)

I need recs for poo/dish, styling aid with hold (like gel etc), hairspray, maybe a treatment. 

I have coarse, fine(but tons of it-my hair gets thick feeling very easy), color-processed, heat exposed hair with a sensitive scalp. 

Problems I've run into so far-some conditioners are too much-it seems like they weigh down my hair or leave it too soft and then it gets flat-?? 

Thanks ladies
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





))


----------



## user79 (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe try a light spray-in conditioner instead of a cream one, that you apply after you get out of the shower. Try the L'Oreal Professional Volume one, it's in a light green bottle and has a pump spray.

(The spray bottle in the front)





For shampoo I like L'Oreal Professionel Vitamino Color (pink bottle) and Matrix Biolage Color Care.






 &


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 1, 2007)

u should try natural ingredient stuff. there are a few brands that are kinda popular, i cant think of any off hand... but if u want a professionals opinion walk into a salon and tell them what you;re looking for. im sure they'd have some helpful suggestions as well!


----------



## Pascal (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi M, well here's a list of the products I use becuase I dye/bleach my hair.

I buy all these products from CARLTON HAIR INTERNATIONAL, AND PLANET BEAUTY 

Bumble & Bumble Gentle shampoo, Bumble & Bumble Super Rich conditioner. -these two products are excellent for hair that has been colored and dried out 

Bumble & Bumble Seaweed shampoo -excellent for everyday cleansing 

Bumble & Bumble Tonic leave in conditioner 

Shwarzkopf Repair Rescue shampoo and conditioner - excellent for repairing damaged hair  

Shwarzkopf Color Seal shampoo and conditioner -helps seal in hair color for colored hair 

Shwarzkopf Sealed Ends treatment -excellent for treating split ends 

Shwarzkopf Total Repair Treatment -this product comes in a jar and is to be used about once as week for deep conditioning of damaged and processed hair 

Shwarzkopf Moister Kick leave in conditioner 

Shwarzkopf Smooth Control shampoo and conditioner -this product help smooth fly aways and frizzy, curly, wavy hair

Shwarkopf OSIS Freeze hairspray - strongest hold hair spray

Shwarkopf OSIS Magic shine serum - help your hair stay shiny and glossy 

Bumble & Bumble Sumo Wax - a sofy shiny wax that you can heat up with a blow dryer , medium hold

Bumble & Bumble Sumo Tech - a stronger holding product that has a matte finish no heat required

Bumble & Bumble Straight - this is a clear gel, it helps straighten your hair, you apply it in your hair while it is damp  and blow dry it straight. 

Bumble & Bumble Classic Hairspray - medium hold hairspray

Bumble & Bumble Grooming Creme - a light to medium holding creme that makes your hair smooth and polished, with not too much shine.



Good Luck


----------



## rwbey (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi - 

I think we have very similar hair. I just posted all my HG hair products in a reply thread to someone asking about Bumble & Bumble. I think if you look up my posts you'll find it easily as I don't have many. 

The list includes what works amazingly, and what didn't work for me at all. 

Hope some of the products work for you!


----------



## jasikazenith (Aug 25, 2010)

Hair product you use a natural things for a hair and if you want to use a hair product then use a Ayurvadic or herbal product use this a best for a hair and it never affect your hair and take a health food this a best for a hair.


hair care


----------

